# im back



## erikwithak (Feb 3, 2009)

so, im not really new here, but i havent posted in like, a year

so i figured i would reintroduce myself

im erik, i live in south central CT, and im a sound guy

ive been doing sound for 10 years now, in middle and high school theatre, community theatre, and a local concert venue

currently im in retail management...NOT audio engineering...and it sucks! so im looking for another sound job in the area

but till then, hopefully i'll stick around this time, and continue to absorb the wealth of information that is here


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back! Stick around this time, will ya? 

Have you tried BackstageJobs.com?


----------



## erikwithak (Feb 3, 2009)

id like to stick around this time, idk why i disappeared last time, lol

and thanks for the link, ill check it out

edit: just checked backstage jobs...only 2 sound jobs in CT right now, one for a counselor, and the other 2 hours away  but ill keep it bookmarked to look for more


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2009)

Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun?


----------



## erikwithak (Feb 3, 2009)

they're both over an hour away unfortunately


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Back Erik! 

I don't want to sound rude, but if you want to work in this field you usually have to be willing to move to where the work is. Yes there are exceptions, but most of us end up moving to a larger city or with a long commute to find a good gig.


----------



## erikwithak (Feb 4, 2009)

yea, i'm hoping to move to NYC someday, but i(like alot of the country) am a little financially unstable at the moment, so i need to find something close-ish


----------

